# Accountant needed at los alcazares, murcia



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi 

I have now received my NIE number and I want to set up a business in Los Alcazares. Can anyone recommend an English speaking accountant please. Also, what is the cost to set up a new business here? I would be a sole-trader and working from home so don't need business premises. Any help would be appreciated as I am quite new to the area and need to start making money!
Thanks a million Aquarius newbie


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can recommend José Mateo Mateo in the centre of Torrevieja - 96 570 5118. I use him personally and have recommended him to dozens of people over the years. He deals with these issues daily and will answer all your questions - even those you would not ask your best friend! 

If it's a small business you may not even have to set up a company - like millions of others you could be autónomo.


----------



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I can recommend José Mateo Mateo in the centre of Torrevieja - 96 570 5118. I use him personally and have recommended him to dozens of people over the years. He deals with these issues daily and will answer all your questions - even those you would not ask your best friend!
> 
> If it's a small business you may not even have to set up a company - like millions of others you could be autónomo.


Thanks for this Steve I will certainly consider contacting him but ideally would like someone a little closer to home. Thanks again.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You want a nice website you do!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xtreme, where have you been, my friend? Missed your charm and wit .....and your missile attacks on Strav. All well, I hope. Snowed in up there?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Xtreme, where have you been, my friend? Missed your charm and wit .....and your missile attacks on Strav. All well, I hope. Snowed in up there?


Hiya Steve.....been very busy! As you know it ain't easy when your clientbase is predominantly knuckledragging Brits! 

It's been snowing on and off here since late October....just normal for us up here in Deliverance territory!

Has that idiot Stravinsky cut his ponytail off yet?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to hear that you are OK. Thought you might have been strapped to a bedstead by a dozen rampant sub-30 guapitas. 

If he were a REAL knuckle-dragger he'd have no hair anyway. ...... lots of tattoos though.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If he were a REAL knuckle-dragger he'd have no hair anyway. ...... lots of tattoos though.


Steve.....the only hair _is_ the ponytail! 

He'll never be able to have the mature James Dean look that I have!


----------

